# Special/Reserve/Part-time in Southeastern MA???????



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

Already have the reserve academy and some experience any suggestions for a good department in Southeastern MA. Looking for speacial/part-time position.

Thanks in advance for any reponse.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Verrrry tough 'round these parts (but you already knew that)
I could only recommend Abington &amp; Rockland Auxilliary Dept's to start. Attleboro is good.
Non-civil service towns like Hanson and Plympton may have reserves, but not sure.
Anybody else help out?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Speaking of Hanson, does anyone know what their status is? Do they announce openings or what? It looks like their webpage hasn't been updated since christ roamed the earth. Any info?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Southside I actually had emaild Sgt. Savage about that but have yet to hear anything.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

2-Delta @ Sun Sep 19 said:


> Southside I actually had emaild Sgt. Savage about that but have yet to hear anything.


Exactly my point, Savage is now the Chief! :roll: The guy on the website has been retired for a couple years.....oh well, let me know if you hear anything. I have to go write my weekend To-From. :x


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> Attleboro is good.
> Non-civil service towns like Hanson and Plympton may have reserves, but not sure.
> Anybody else help out?


Plympton just hired 4 part timers. Wont be hiring anymore for a while. Try Whitman...


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Wordstew,

Depending on where you live you may want to try the following communitees, I don't know if any or all still hire P/T or Reserve but here goes. Swansea, Somerset, Berkley. Like others said if you looking for experience try both Abbington and Attleboro Specials I have heard good things about both programs.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Wordstew,

Call Somerset. They hire reserve officers occasionally. They only pay like $8.50/ hr, but the go on the road with the full timers. They run a test for reserve officers occasionally. It is similar to the civil service exam. I took one about 2 years ago and scored #1. I ended up declining the interview for another position. Give it a shot.


----------



## tomfin (Jul 16, 2004)

Try Plympton, Halifax and Whitman maybe Kingston all good departments For Hanson call the Selectman's office they will let you know if the town is hiring.


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

If all you want is experience and no pay then try Randolph Aux.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

ejk55 @ 14 Oct 2004 09:34 said:


> If all you want is experience and no pay then try Randolph Aux.


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rockland/Attleboro/Whitman, etc. Randolph is arguably lower end of the scale.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Whats wrong with Randolph... Good training, good people.... Good experience.. just be prepared to pay for everything, nothing is handed to you... and BPVs that wouldn't stop a curse... lol


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Also try Bristol County. 
Dighton, Rehoboth, Berkley, Freetown, Seekonk, Somerset, Swansea, all have paid Reserves or Specials.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Zuke @ Thu 14 Oct said:


> Also try Bristol County.
> Dighton, Rehoboth, Berkley, Freetown, Seekonk, Somerset, Swansea, all have paid Reserves or Specials.


Yeah good luck with some of these towns! Some are very political. I have been waiting to get on one of these listed towns for 2 years and I dispatch part time for them to. Just remember most small towns are politicial.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

PJM#15 @ Thu 14 Oct said:


> Zuke @ Thu 14 Oct said:
> 
> 
> > Also try Bristol County.
> ...


True but you never know who you know.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:dito: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Zuke @ Thu 14 Oct said:


> Also try Bristol County.
> Dighton, Rehoboth, Berkley, Freetown, Seekonk, Somerset, Swansea, all have paid Reserves or Specials.


I don't know about Dighton, Berkley, Lakeville, or Freetown, but Seekonk is not currently accepting applications (no plans to anytime soon), Somerset hires off a written exam they run usually every 2 years (last one was around March 03), Swansea was recently accepting applications but the deadline has closed (no idea when they will be hiring again), and Westport recently was accepting applications but their deadline passed in September. Dartmouth and Acushnet hire Reserves off the Civil Service list.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I worked for Randolph Aux for 5 yrs, its only good for getting the R/I and having a Police job to put on your resume. You will do nothing except get to know town owned properties very well.


----------

